# Rhinestone licence plate frame



## Dejw (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anybody know how to fix rhinestones on plastic licence plate frame? I have some rhinestones designs on transfer foil and I am looking for the best application method. 

There isa request, it must be resistant against dropping out (for example in car wash). Is it possible?

Thank for your answers.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use E6000 craft glue. Gluing is the only way I have found. I tried the heat press and you could pick them off with your fingernail but the ones I did with the glue, are still holding strong.


----------

